# Geo's Mass Diet



## Geo

Off Season Diet 2008<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
​
<o></o>

Meal 1

<?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:time Hour="6" Minute="30">6.30am</st1:time> - 5g Glutamine, 4 caps CNP E2 Creatine, and all my Vitamins

<o></o>

Meal2

<st1:time Hour="7" Minute="0">7am</st1:time> - 100g oats/2 scoops protein, 4eggs Scrambled, Coffee

<o></o>

Meal3

<st1:time Hour="9" Minute="0">9am</st1:time> - 100g Chicken/Turkey/Lean Mince, Veg, 4 tatties with 2tbls of Olive Oil

<o></o>

Meal4

<st1:time Hour="11" Minute="0">11am</st1:time> - CNP Pro-Mass 3 scoops/350ml of Milk, 2 slices toasted bread with Cheese.

<o></o>

Meal5

<st1:time Hour="13" Minute="30">13.30pm</st1:time> 200g Chicken/turkey/Lean Mince, 100g Basmati Rice, Nando BBQ Sauce.

<o></o>

Meal6

<st1:time Hour="15" Minute="30">15.30pm</st1:time> - 2tbls Natty Peanut Butter, Banana, 4 tabs Creatine E2.

<o></o>

Pre-Workout - 1 Scoop Pro-GF ,with 1 scoop Gakic, 5g Glutamine

<o></o>

Train - <st1:time Hour="17" Minute="0">5pm-6pm</st1:time>

<o></o>

Post Workout - 2scoops Pro-Recover, 5g Glutamine

<o></o>

Meal7

7pm - 200g Mince/Steak/Fish, Veg or Salad, 100g Tatties, or 100g Rice, Nando's BBQ Sauce

Cheat meal - What ever I want to eat basically.

<o></o>

Meal 8

<st1:time Hour="22" Minute="0">10pm</st1:time> - 3 scoops Pro-Mass, Milk

<o></o>

Meal9

11.30 - 2scoops Pro-Peptide, 5g Glutamine

<o></o>

Cheat meals with be 3 on a Saturday, and 2 on a Sunday, twice through the week, and can change what meal I want to be my cheat.

<o></o>

Training 1day on, 1day off.

<o></o>

Monday - Chest/Tri's

Tuesday - Off

Wednesday - Legs (quads)

Thursday - Off

Friday - Back/Bi's

Saturday - Off

Sunday - Shoulders/Abs/Calves (Hamstrings)

Supplements

CNP Whey

CNP Pro Recover

CNP Pro-GF

CNP Gakic

CNP Creatine

CNP Glutamine

CNP Pro Peptide

CNP Pro Mass

What you think Guys?

Geo

Ok So now i'll be doing a SHIC Course, on Monday now.

SHIC - Sort High Intense Course, will be 4ml Mon/thur Morning and night 2ml, details will follow of what i'll be using just need to iron out the fine details.

Geo


----------



## Carlos901

looks good to me mate, keep us updated on how much you gaining

have CNP got some special offer on? lol


----------



## Geo

Carlos901 said:


> looks good to me mate, keep us updated on how much you gaining
> 
> have CNP got some special offer on? lol


Na mate, i get my stuff dirt cheap from my Physio that i went to after i tore my quad, so i go through him for all my Supplements. Saves me a bundle.

Yeah i start this diet on Monday along with a rebound course, So i might start a Log to show my progress.

Geo


----------



## chrisj22

Looks a nice diet, mate.

Your probably taking more CNP stuff than John Hodgson! lol


----------



## irwit

I love bodybuilding diets, to everyone in these forums ( or most ) they are so normal but image explaining to someone not into bodybuilding at 9am that you are about to tuck into "meal 3" lol!


----------



## MXD

Looks good to me.


----------



## Magic Torch

One thing....Pro-GF, how the fcuk do you drink it 

Looks good mate, how many cals are in that lot? 4-5000?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

irwit said:


> I love bodybuilding diets, to everyone in these forums ( or most ) they are so normal but image explaining to someone not into bodybuilding at 9am that you are about to tuck into "meal 3" lol!


oh thats happend to me, my mates were like ''oh havin an early lunch'' I just replied that this is my third meal, he looked at me horrifed 'three meal already how many do you eat!'' soo funny


----------



## Magic Torch

Oh and I would add that your not always having fat with meals....maybe some efa caps or oil (Walnut is great I find). I added 300 kals to my diet a day using those


----------



## Geo

irwit said:


> I love bodybuilding diets, to everyone in these forums ( or most ) they are so normal but image explaining to someone not into bodybuilding at 9am that you are about to tuck into "meal 3" lol!


Meal 3 at 9am Brilliant eh.

Love the Off Season.

Geo


----------



## Geo

Magic Torch said:


> One thing....Pro-GF, how the fcuk do you drink it
> 
> Looks good mate, how many cals are in that lot? 4-5000?


Just stick it in some water dude and down it, flavour is really good. Kinda smells funny, but once u get used to it, its Brilliant.

Yeah its about the 4300-4900ish give or take i worked it out to be.

As for the good fats im supplementing with Fish oil caps, and adding in some Olive Oil etc.

Geo


----------



## mrbez

Hey mate, what are tatties?

Wat sort of Pro, Carbs and Fats are you looking at from this diet?


----------



## Geo

mrbez said:


> Hey mate, what are tatties?
> 
> Wat sort of Pro, Carbs and Fats are you looking at from this diet?


Tattie's is the Scottish Word for Potatoes. 

I dunno exact dude, i wrote it all down then chucked it out, i'll try and work it out again. When im back home, off to Manchester tomorrow for Cup final so wont be on the board over next day or 2, or 3 if we WIN.

Geo


----------



## Omen

Great platform that I have tried to work from Geo. Thanks Dude. (if a little late!)

just one quedtion . . . Meal 3 - are those new potatoes or..?


----------



## Litmus

In what way are you referring to the grams of cooked food. For example 100g of chicken, is that 100g washed and ready to cook, raw. Or 100g on ya plate?


----------



## Geo

pics in this thread mate

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/35997-how-grow-work-home-guide.html


----------

